
Show HN: GelaTalk – A safer messaging app for drivers - brickwallplace
We are developing an instant message app designed specifically for drivers. We hope to make communication while driving become simple and safe.<p>Now we have released beta version for Android, and we really hope someone can try it and give us feedbacks!
Download from Google Play: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;M2iEuY<p>The following is a demo video for short intro. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;9NOX4YG9egQ<p>Please let us know any comments both for the app and our video. Thanks
--------------<p>Like us on Facebook ↓↓↓
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;gelatalk&#x2F;<p>Follow us on twitter ↓↓↓
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;GelaTalk
======
curtaingirl
This might be useful when traffic jam. I think you can also try to ask Uber
drivers.

~~~
brickwallplace
Sure!!Thanks for the advice. Have you download beta version to try out? Any
problem to download it?

------
cphoover
I think this is a great idea. Would like to see it for IOS tho

~~~
brickwallplace
Thanks for your comments! Our iOS version will be released in March. Please
follow us on facebook to see the updated news
[https://www.facebook.com/gelatalk/](https://www.facebook.com/gelatalk/)

